# New 2500K Overclocking



## LightningJR (Jan 10, 2012)

I just got my 2500K a couple of days ago and it's time to overclock. Here are some results.

56K BEWARE


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 10, 2012)

I must have a bum chip, I need way more vcore for 4500


----------



## technicks (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice, but it's kinda normal for these chips. Like the voltage though.


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 10, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Nice!



Thanks. I had her running 4Ghz at 1.15V as well. This voltage was simple a random choice, I may be able to get better. But I'll OC higher before I drop voltage.



Grnfinger said:


> I must have a bum chip, I need way more vcore for 4500



You have a 2600K don't you? I thought the 2600K required more V to OC anyway?


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 13, 2012)

Grnfinger said:


> I must have a bum chip, I need way more vcore for 4500



same i need 1.335


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 13, 2012)

LightningJR said:


> Thanks. I had her running 4Ghz at 1.15V as well. This voltage was simple a random choice, I may be able to get better. But I'll OC higher before I drop voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> You have a 2600K don't you? I thought the 2600K required more V to OC anyway?



it really is the luck of the draw mate. My 2600k doesn't need as much V for the same clock as my 2500k. No idea why apart from having a dud 2500k.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 13, 2012)

My 2600K needs 1.35-36 to be stable at 4.6. Not bothered really as it's on water and I really haven't spent any time seeing how low I can get it.


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 15, 2012)

If my mobo was a little better and I had more options for LLC I bet I could get 4.5Ghz @ 1.225V. The voltage drops to it anyway.


----------



## LagunaX (Jan 15, 2012)

Go for a little higher - your Hyper 212+ can handle a little more heat.
Punch in 1.35v an see if you stop at 4.7 or 4.8ghz.
Don't think your cooler could handle the heat from any higher volts though.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 15, 2012)

nice oc actually, my own i5-2500k do 4ghz at 1.135V in bios 110% stable ^^


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 15, 2012)

Grnfinger said:


> I must have a bum chip, I need way more vcore for 4500



Same, I need 1.3625v for stable 4.5ghz


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 15, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> nice oc actually, my own i5-2500k do 4ghz at 1.135V in bios 110% stable ^^



I did Prime95 at 4.0Ghz with 1.15V stable. The voltage drops to 1.136V - 1.124V. I only did it for 45min because I see no reason to use 4Ghz when I can do 4.5Ghz at these temps and V. 

I'm gonna bring her up a little further.. I already did some testing at higher speeds but nothing in depth.. The thing is that without more aggressive LLC at 1.4V in BIOS she drops quite a bit and it's far from 1.4V then.. :shadedshu

The higher the V the higher the Vdroop


----------



## LagunaX (Jan 16, 2012)

Dunno but if you have the option for cpu voltage offset in your bios then that is the way to go - it will idle at stock vcore and jump up the voltage by your "offset" voltage under load to a maximum set amount.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2012)

LagunaX said:


> Dunno but if you have the option for cpu voltage offset in your bios then that is the way to go - it will idle at stock vcore and jump up the voltage by your "offset" voltage under load to a maximum set amount.



Did not know that's what that option was for.  Good info.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 16, 2012)

LightningJR said:


> I did Prime95 at 4.0Ghz with 1.15V stable. The voltage drops to 1.136V - 1.124V. I only did it for 45min because I see no reason to use 4Ghz when I can do 4.5Ghz at these temps and V.
> 
> I'm gonna bring her up a little further.. I already did some testing at higher speeds but nothing in depth.. The thing is that without more aggressive LLC at 1.4V in BIOS she drops quite a bit and it's far from 1.4V then.. :shadedshu
> 
> The higher the V the higher the Vdroop



mine did 1hour in Prime95 at 1.125V but still i am not air not water 

and if i set my cpu to auto / offset mode the board will give it around 1.300V which i think is too much, when i do 4ghz at 1.135V stable.


----------



## DOM (Jan 16, 2012)

go for x59


----------



## aayman_farzand (Jan 16, 2012)

Damn you guys have some great chips. I need 1.36v for 4.5GHz. Voltage auto, OC'd using Turbo Ratios.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 16, 2012)

aayman_farzand said:


> Voltage auto,



There's your problem, why have you left voltage on auto? try normal with an offset of 0.05-0.1v that should give you around 1.05-1.15v idle and around 1.25-1.3v on load


----------



## arnoo1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Grnfinger said:


> I must have a bum chip, I need way more vcore for 4500



My 2600k won't reach 4,5ghz in the first place, 4,3 max


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2012)

arnoo1 said:


> My 2600k won't reach 4,5ghz in the first place, 4,3 max



Really?  I think this is the first time I hear of that.  How much voltage have you tried to give it when overclocking?


----------



## theeldest (Jan 16, 2012)

My 2500k is 24h prime stable at 4.6GHz @ 1.325v. 

But in BF3 I need 1.335v to be stable at 4.4GHz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2012)

theeldest said:


> My 2500k is 24h prime stable at 4.6GHz @ 1.325v.
> 
> But in BF3 I need 1.335v to be stable at 4.4GHz.



Weird how that works.  You would figure Prime 95 would stress it more, which it does.


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 16, 2012)

theeldest said:


> My 2500k is 24h prime stable at 4.6GHz @ 1.325v.
> 
> But in BF3 I need 1.335v to be stable at 4.4GHz.





Chicken Patty said:


> Weird how that works.  You would figure Prime 95 would stress it more, which it does.



Yes I also find this strange. Maybe he is doing large/small ftt instead of blend.. idk.. I play BF3 quite a bit and have no problems with my aforementioned overclocks.


----------



## arnoo1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Really?  I think this is the first time I hear of that.  How much voltage have you tried to give it when overclocking?



43 multi 1.3v Vcore, 1.9v pll
tried 48x multi 1.45v 1,925vpll  got in bios, but it freeze'd
any where between that freeze'd also
f8 bios
there is a f9 bios though
edit:
i see there is f10c maybe i give a try, but first i have to re-install my os, it's buggy as hell if i leave my pc ilde for 15 min i get a bsod


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2012)

Try the new BIOS and see how that goes.  However, CPU PLL I keep at 1.8 for 4.5 GHz.  Anything over that and it's not stable.  You are running 1.9v or more.  Look into that.


----------



## arnoo1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Try the new BIOS and see how that goes.  However, CPU PLL I keep at 1.8 for 4.5 GHz.  Anything over that and it's not stable.  You are running 1.9v or more.  Look into that.



1.8 is stock for some reason


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2012)

It is, but some people even lower it below that.  I have tab mine lower than 1.8v.  But I had some RAM issues and when I loaded up my saved file it had the PLL saved at 1.8v so it has just been running like that since.


----------



## arnoo1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> It is, but some people even lower it below that.  I have tab mine lower than 1.8v.  But I had some RAM issues and when I loaded up my saved file it had the PLL saved at 1.8v so it has just been running like that since.



i tried oc'ing it with stock pll voltage but didn't even boot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2012)

arnoo1 said:


> i tried oc'ing it with stock pll voltage but didn't even boot




Don't wanna threadjack this thread so why don't you post your BIOS settings here in THIS thread and see if we can give you a hand?


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Don't wanna derail this thread so why don't you post your BIOS settings here in THIS thread and see if we can give you a hand?



LOL 








Ignore the "3" hours in the notepad, I realize it's 2... NOW.. for some odd reason my brain computed 3 when my eyes saw 16:18 and 18:18... 

It wont happen again.. unless......... it happens again.. :shadedshu 

I originally tried 1.270V @ 4.6Ghz, after 45min I received a BSOD..

Continuing to push.


Oh and I don't believe I have the option for an offset voltage.... This board doesn't have many features. I'm surprised I can OC this much on it. I have no option to increase or decrease my PLL voltage either.. But it's ok I am still impressed with these overclocks, plus I plan on buying a great X77/X79 1155 when they appear.


----------



## aayman_farzand (Jan 16, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> There's your problem, why have you left voltage on auto? try normal with an offset of 0.05-0.1v that should give you around 1.05-1.15v idle and around 1.25-1.3v on load



Oh should've also clarified that. I used to OC the traditional way by changing the multiplier and manually setting a voltage. Doing that I needed 1.35v to get 4.5GHz stable, anything less won't even boot into windows.

I do get ~0.968v on idle and my temps look great.


----------



## LagunaX (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah for overclocking I stick to Asus though Gigabyte has some nice boards with their copper layer too...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2012)

LightningJR said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/jr!/ocload4600_1280.png
> ...



Actually my post about derailing the thread was for another member who was seeking help.  I was posting from the phone and didn't quote his previous reply and it's not really derailing, it's most like threadjacking, I have edited my post already. 

Man, 4.6 GHz is a hella nice clock dude.


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Actually my post about derailing the thread was for another member who was seeking help. I was posting from the phone and didn't quote his previous reply and it's not really derailing, it's most like threadjacking, I have edited my post already.



Oh I know.  I was just LOLing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

LightningJR said:


> Oh I know.  I was just LOLing.



It's okay...


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 17, 2012)

LagunaX said:


> Yeah for overclocking I stick to Asus though Gigabyte has some nice boards with their copper layer too...



yeh I'm a bit disappointed with my ud5 with my i7. Needed so much voltage but then again it could just be the chip.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> yeh I'm a bit disappointed with my ud5 with my i7. Needed so much voltage but then again it could just be the chip.



I've had nothing but great experience overclocking with ASUS, both AMD and Intel.


----------



## mypg0306 (Jan 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I've had nothing but great experience overclocking with ASUS, both AMD and Intel.



I agree. ASUS is a great mobo for overclocking.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Weird how that works.  You would figure Prime 95 would stress it more, which it does.



Yep for me it was ARMA II that showed me my OC was unstable, yet it would Prime all day long...Minor bump up in the V's and been fine ever since


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

mypg0306 said:


> I agree. ASUS is a great mobo for overclocking.



Yep.  I was able to do 3.6 MHz on a Phenom 9850 in Miami heat with a Thermaltake drive bay water cooling system.  Fell in love with ASUS ever since.

My first Intel system was a i7 920 and I had the EVGA X58 board, first model that came out.  Was able to do 4732 MHz on air with my 920.  I wanted to stick to EVGA for Intel but got a great deal on the rig I have now and this ASUS board is just awesome. 



INSTG8R said:


> Yep for me it was ARMA II that showed me my OC was unstable, yet it would Prime all day long...Minor bump up in the V's and been fine ever since



  I had that issue a while back with Crysis.  As you said, slight bump in vcore did it for me.


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 17, 2012)

This was just another random voltage choice. I don't expect to get much lower, if any.. But it could be possible. Looks like I reached the 72.6C temp limit stated by Intel. Some people say up to 80C is fine though. IDK.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

I would keep it under 75*c.  But great clock/voltage nonetheless.


----------



## Frizz (Jan 17, 2012)

Are you doing Blend Tests? Small-FTT tests for some reason are alot less likely to give you any crashes for some odd reason when dealing with Sandy.

For example I could do small FTT runs for 5+ hours on my previous sandybridge rig but when I used the Blend test I'd crash almost instantly under the same settings.


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I would keep it under 75*c.  But great clock/voltage nonetheless.



Good to know.



random said:


> Are you doing Blend Tests? Small-FTT tests for some reason are alot less likely to give you any crashes for some odd reason when dealing with Sandy.
> 
> For example I could do small FTT runs for 5+ hours on my previous sandybridge rig but when I used the Blend test I'd crash almost instantly under the same settings.



I'm running blend... It says it right in the notepad in the screenshots.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeez take enough stabs at me for choosing a gigabyte mobo.  I do agree though, when I had an x58 chipset I had an ASUS P6T-deluxe and that was fantastic with my i7-930. The P67-UD5 was my first gigabyte board after being a loyal ASUS fanboy, but oh well lessons have been learnt


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 18, 2012)

Got my 2500K today and it does 4.8GHz 1.325V IBT with AVX and now running custom prime. 5GHz needs over 1.4V tho, but doesn't really matter. 4.8GHz is more than enough for 24/7 clocks anyway.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 18, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Got my 2500K today and it does 4.8GHz 1.325V IBT with AVX and now running custom prime. 5GHz needs over 1.4V tho, but doesn't really matter. 4.8GHz is more than enough for 24/7 clocks anyway.



Lucky bastard  . Thats the voltage I need for 4.3-4.4ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Got my 2500K today and it does 4.8GHz 1.325V IBT with AVX and now running custom prime. 5GHz needs over 1.4V tho, but doesn't really matter. 4.8GHz is more than enough for 24/7 clocks anyway.



Looks like you have a great chip there, congrats.


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looks like you have a great chip there, congrats.



Yes I agree. But the proof is in the pics  Post YOUR proof.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2012)

LightningJR said:


> Yes I agree. But the proof is in the pics  Post YOUR proof.



What exactly is it you need me to post?


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> What exactly is it you need me to post?



What? noooo, not you... dam I quoted it wrong didn't I?... How do we always get mixed up in what each other is saying/typing...

Maybe it's just me... 

Oh yeah, I was doing 4.8Ghz @ 1.345V and at 2hr 45min I got a BSOD... Disheartening..

I have my new case. CM 690 II Basic. It's very good. Temps were only 1C higher then my 4.7Ghz burn and I'm not finished with case fans yet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2012)

no problem bro.  And keep at it, you'll get it stable!


----------



## mediasorcerer (Jan 18, 2012)

i got my i5k just over 5ghz  few weeks ago, its quite stable at 4.6 24/7, good to see your results.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 18, 2012)

mediasorcerer said:


> i got my i5k just over 5ghz  few weeks ago, its quite stable at 4.6 24/7, good to see your results.



How stable is "_quite stable_"? :/


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 18, 2012)

LightningJR said:


> Yes I agree. But the proof is in the pics  Post YOUR proof.



Lets start with the IBT, prime later when I have had time to run it long enough (at least 6 hours). BTW coretemp shows wrong VID value


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 18, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Lets start with the IBT, prime later when I have had time to run it long enough (at least 6 hours). BTW coretemp shows wrong VID value
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/OnhpF.jpg





Does your voltage drop when stressing?

What cooling do you have?

My 1.345V drops to 1.320 when stressing....  I think if I go to 1.35V I could get a V drop to 1.328V and stay stable.

Nice chip


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 18, 2012)

LightningJR said:


> Does your voltage drop when stressing?
> 
> What cooling do you have?
> 
> ...



My voltage actually goes a bit above what I set in BIOS. I think it is 1.330-1.336V under full load. LLC in the ASUS Gene-Z is absolutely great.  

Megahalems + couple scythe gentle typhoons at under 1300rpm.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ awesome cooler, I have the Megashadow and I love it.  My 2600K @ 4.5GHz and 1.368v stays under 68*.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^ awesome cooler, I have the Megashadow and I love it.  My 2600K @ 4.5GHz and 1.368v stays under 68*.


Nice!

I always drool at the Super Mega, but can't justify the price for only couple degrees better temps.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2012)

This one is more than fine, I'm going water soon though.


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 18, 2012)

Here's a run of 3DMark11 

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2577093



A little better

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2577200


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 18, 2012)

And prime, 5 hours and still running. Starting to look stable enough for me. Custom settings, with 8GB memory use


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 18, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> And prime, 5 hours and still running. Starting to look stable enough for me. Custom settings, with 8GB memory use
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/1tYNH.jpg



Yes VERY nice.  Congrats on the great chip.

Time to update your system specs on the left.


----------



## LagunaX (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice job guys!


----------



## Jetster (Jan 19, 2012)

Crazy


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 19, 2012)

Temps are a little high but ambient was warmer than usual. I do believe I could run this 24/7 without heat problems. Nothing will stress it like Prime95 does.

I'm gonna go higher but I think i'll wait until I get my Kuhler 620 w/dual ultra kaze's to keep temps low. That's unless we get a dry cold day where I live, I might just have to push it then, if that's the case


----------



## mediasorcerer (Jan 19, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> How stable is "_quite stable_"? :/



Stable enough to play games like mw3 for 5 str8 hrs but not stable enough to run windows media centre live tv and have itunes open and web browsing too, it seems to crash when i put the tele on sometimes strangely.


----------



## PolRoger (Jan 19, 2012)

After seeing this thread... I decided to swap my "daily" 2600K out for my nice low voltage 2500K.
Ambient Temp ~16.5C and cooling is under water.


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 19, 2012)

PolRoger said:


> After seeing this thread... I decided to swap my "daily" 2600K out for my nice low voltage 2500K.
> Ambient Temp ~16.5C and cooling is under water.
> 
> http://i695.photobucket.com/albums/vv315/PolRoger/Sandy Bridge/i52500K51GhzPrimeload.png





Great chip bro. 

I assume you stress longer than that though for stability.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 19, 2012)

mediasorcerer said:


> Stable enough to play games like mw3 for 5 str8 hrs but not stable enough to run windows media centre live tv and have itunes open and web browsing too, it seems to crash when i put the tele on sometimes strangely.



:/ maybe your idle voltages are too low or too high same with maybe your clocks. You could try messing around with the CxE states if you wanted too.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 19, 2012)

Btw, I forgot to disable integrated GPU before I started overclocking. Would it improve the OC results if I disable it? I will disable it anyway tho, I don't need it. 

And final test for 4.8GHz, LinX with over 12GB memory use -> about 1h long test.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2012)

Hmmm, don't think it would improve it to be honest.   ...and like the end results!


----------



## PolRoger (Jan 19, 2012)

LightningJR said:


> Great chip bro.
> 
> I assume you stress longer than that though for stability.




Thanks!

I sometimes run Prime for two maybe three hours or do a 20 pass LinX but for daily use long term stability I like to "crunch" WCG or Rosetta 24/7. It is not as stressful but as the hours lead into days or weeks I find it works well enough for me. I don't like to risk possibly burning/degrading a chip when benching with big overclocks. If I continue to keep running this chip I'll most likely lower vcore and run 49x or 50x.

WCG 100% load for ~5+ hrs...


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 22, 2012)

As you can see the Vcore drops to 1.368V.. But it usually says 1.376V.

These temps would not be possible without my Kuhler 620 P/P setup.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 22, 2012)

your temps are still a little high compared to mine. my 2500k is on 4.9Ghz@1.37-1.39v (voltage is always up and down but its still stable - only retested a few days ago 10hrs prime95 stable)

CPU temps idle around 35'c and top out under 60'c. sometimes hits 61'c after 8-10hrs of prime95 but its only for less then a second before dropping back under 60'c


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 22, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> your temps are still a little high compared to mine. my 2500k is on 4.9Ghz@1.37-1.39v (voltage is always up and down but its still stable - only retested a few days ago 10hrs prime95 stable)
> 
> CPU temps idle around 35'c and top out under 60'c. sometimes hits 61'c after 8-10hrs of prime95 but its only for less then a second before dropping back under 60'c



Nice temps. Well you do have the Kuhler 920.. I have the 620. Plus your mobo is better than mine, it's more efficient and probably puts out much less heat around the VRM then mine.

Not all 2500Ks are the same. You have a very nice chip, done well in the silicon lottery, congrats.

Ever try 5Ghz-5.2Ghz? you have room, temperature wise.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 22, 2012)

I think I attempted to get 5Ghz when i first put this beast together but it failed - I was using a TT Frio back then and temps were hitting 71'c ish. Ive not made an attempt at 5Ghz since then but i dont really need to as im not a bencher and really want to keep the volts below 1.4v so I dont put it in an early grave.

5Ghz is for pure e-peen anyway (even 4.9Ghz is for that matter - most 2500k'rs run theirs at 4.5-4.6Ghz) and theres nothing my rig cant power through like a herd of severely pissed off elephants stampeding in a rice field.

Im happy to keep it chugging along at 4.9 as the voltage and the temps are good.

----

::EDIT::

As a suggestion.... I recommend swapping the fans on your 620 for some 1850rpm GT's I guarantee you will see a nice drop in temps


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2012)

Both of you have some very nice chips.


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 22, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think I attempted to get 5Ghz when i first put this beast together but it failed - I was using a TT Frio back then and temps were hitting 71'c ish. Ive not made an attempt at 5Ghz since then but i dont really need to as im not a bencher and really want to keep the volts below 1.4v so I dont put it in an early grave.
> 
> 5Ghz is for pure e-peen anyway (even 4.9Ghz is for that matter - most 2500k'rs run theirs at 4.5-4.6Ghz) and theres nothing my rig cant power through like a herd of severely pissed off elephants stampeding in a rice field.
> 
> ...



 You telling me my dual 38MM P/P 3000RPM Scythe Ultra Kaze 120s with 133CFM each is worse then dual 1850RPM Scyth GTs??  I know the GTs have great static pressure but these thing do as well.



Chicken Patty said:


> Both of you have some very nice chips.



Thx!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 22, 2012)

oh my bad - I didnt see you had two of them. I was under the impression that you were still rollin' with the stock fans.

your ambient temp must be pretty high if youre going over 70'c with them fans. If that was me I would have saved up a little more for a Corsair H70/80 or the antec 920 the rad is probably a little better


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 22, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> oh my bad - I didnt see you had two of them. I was under the impression that you were still rollin' with the stock fans.
> 
> your ambient temp must be pretty high if youre going over 70'c with them fans. If that was me I would have saved up a little more for a Corsair H70/80 or the antec 920 the rad is probably a little better



Yeah this is a thin rad for sure. I didn't get a better HS/F mainly because I didn't want to spend more for it. I got this cooler for $46  I wanted something better than my 212+ and this is quite a bit better.

I could have got the H100 for $100 but I don't need better temps than this really. In games/encoding I'll never hit these temps plus I may just do 4.8Ghz as my 24/7 clocks. Overclocking to 4.9Ghz and higher is just for fun. 

Ambient isn't too bad. ~22C. Lots of case airflow. I just think you were lucky in getting a cool chip. I know people who got the same CPU and  get even higher temps. Consider yourself lucky. Mine OCs very well but heats up. Yours overclocks well and is still running cool.

And like I said my mobo shouldn't be running this level of overclock. It only has 4 phase power..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 22, 2012)

Bit-tech.net have always recommended the 920 over the H100, not only is it cheaper but it performs almost the same which is amazing seeing as the H100 is a dual rad.

the low temps is partially down to me getting a full tower case and replacing all the stock fans for something better.

3x140mm yate loon M's
4x120mm 1850rpm Scythe GT's (2 mounted on my 920)
1x180mm Silverstone Air Penetrator

everything having its own breathing space - specially my GPUs really makes a lot of difference in temps.

as far as ambient temp goes, my room usually roughly averages around 17'c but its been pretty cold here recently and sometimes when i wake up in the morning its around 12'c in my room.

used to run a with a mid tower antec 902 V2 case. it was a decent case. but an extremely tight fit for my current set up. the fan mount on the side panel was obstructed by the rad on my 920 so i couldnt mount a side panel and things got pretty hot in there during long gaming sessions even with all the fans set to medium or turned up to the point where i could just about hear them with the fan controller.


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 22, 2012)

I know the GTs are great for rads and dense finned heatsinks because of their great static pressure from their blade design but how do they fair as normal case fans? Is their cfm to noise level comparable to other high quality fans, like say the Noiseblockers?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 22, 2012)

well ive never used a noiseblocker so i cant really comment. the noiseblockers im currently looking at dont spin as fast as the GTs but they are more quiet. sites claim that the 1500rpm noseblocker has a dBa of 8 where as the GT has 28.

you will just have the check out the reviews like me


----------

